# Hymer Exsis i Wash basin



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

Has any Hymer user encountered a broken wash room basin? It was whole in the evening but in the morning it looked as it does in the photo. The Hymer dealer at Steffisburg-Thon in Switzerland told me it was a common Hymer fault.
I thought it might have happened because we put water in it :lol:


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes exactly the same happened to us in a van that was 5 months old. We were in Europe at the time so detoured to Bad Waldsee and collected a new one which was fitted under warranty. 
So far 2 years on the replacement is ok. Someone at the time suggested toothpaste may have been the problem!!


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks like one of the designers got their Stress Analysis calculations wrong.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*MouthWash*

Hi,

I read a report on here a couple of years ago .

An owner had needed two replacement sinks due to fine cracking round the plug hole and Hymer had no idea.

Then it was revealed that the owner had been using mouth wash which apparently is very unfriendly to the type of material used.

Happy Travels


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You are not supposed to stand in it to wash your feet!

I am just hoping that our basin in the VAN522 is not the same type.


----------

